# *Somebody* built a new Steamroller



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I had to replace my 80's Trek 660 fixie conversion that saw its 9th life pass as it plowed into a car that fateful October day.

So now 9+ months later I'm finally back on a fixed gear, after spending much too much time coasting & shifting :wink:

I started with a basic Surly Steamroller, ditched the fork for a disc version and went from there.

Specs:

Surly Steamroller 59cm
Kona disc-only 700c fork
Cane Creek headset
Origin 8 stem
Origin 8 Space Bar
Dimension cork grips
Avid BB7 mech. disc brake
Avid lever
Campy crankset & BB - from the Trek (46t)
Crank Bros Acid pedals
Thomsom seatpost
Brooks Swift ti saddle
Full Wood fenders from River City
Surly hubs laced to Velocity Deep-V's
Euro Asia 17 cog
Panaracer T-Serv 700x28 tires
Ahearne flask holder

and.... a custom stainless & Ipe wood front rack from Leah S in Madison, WI. Thanks Leah! 


Frame, fork and rims were all sent to Olympic Powdercoating in SoCal for a matching job.


It's 99% done but I had to hop on it anyway. Still need to figure out the front fender mount, which tends to disagree with a disc caliper in the way. Surly downtube decals and headbadge and I'll call it good. Its rides very very nice 

Pics:










newsstand run




































hometown shout-out


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet deal. The light actually caught my attention for it doesn't look so out of place.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats very nice. Love the wheels.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You better get a kickstand for that, son.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> You better get a kickstand for that, son.


I'm not beyond that. But its gotta be cool, dad.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> I'm not beyond that. But its gotta be cool, dad.


Your stem is flipped the wrong way to be cool...


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nicely done. I am always amazed how different riders spec the same frame - set up like a track bike, mine would be the exact opposite.
As for the flask, may I recommend 40 year old Bruichladdich...


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

beautiful ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

crumjack said:


> Your stem is flipped the wrong way to be cool...


yeah its a little comfort bike-y now. I need to get the cockpit lowered a bit. Maybe swap for a 0 rise stem. Flipped may be a bit Xtreme, no?


----------



## guanoboy (Jun 18, 2009)

nice... love the fender


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> I'm not beyond that. But its gotta be cool, dad.


Might I suggest the Swiss made Esge double-legged model. Jill (my other half) has one on her Gary Fisher Simple City and it is way cool. Holds the bike up straight so you can actually put stuff in that neato rack without the whole thing collapsing like a Latin American government.

Glad you chose Olympic too. I've had three frames done by them and couldn't be happier. Quality work and people and downright reasonable cost.

By the way, really nice bike and a great build. We just stocked some Steamrollers and I like 'em. Versatile to say the least.

Hopefully, Hickey is coming west soon (retro-geared this time) and we can meet up again. Hard to believe it was a year and a half ago that we all got together for the fixie bash to P.V.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool looking ride!! Glad to see you're back on the FG again!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> yeah its a little comfort bike-y now. I need to get the cockpit lowered a bit. Maybe swap for a 0 rise stem. Flipped may be a bit Xtreme, no?


Hey, as long as you like it... Nice color...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> Still need to figure out the front fender mount, which tends to disagree with a disc caliper in the way.


get creative on the bends. See my Prelude in my gallery Holly. Ain't nothin' but a gthang!:thumbsup:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What an excellent job. Love the front rack.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

*I can't believe no one said it*

Nice Rack!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> I had to replace my 80's Trek 660 fixie conversion that saw its 9th life pass as it plowed into a car that fateful October day.
> 
> So now 9+ months later I'm finally back on a fixed gear, after spending much too much time coasting & shifting :wink:
> 
> ...


Hwood.....that turned out fantastic.....outstanding


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*making of*

couple more pics - 

the one bummer about the Steamroller was no fender/rack mounts. So I had a framebuilder buddy add some. :thumbsup: 


What I had pre-powdercoat.


cheers & thanks for the kind words


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice bike. I like the idea of a disc brake on a fixed gear. If you have to have one brake, what better than a disc....:thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wow. I guess the royalties from the commercial are really coming in ...


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Wow. I guess the royalties from the commercial are really coming in ...


you have _no_ idea! :wink:


shouldn't you be at the velodrome?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I reckon I should keep an eye out for this bike at the Peets from now on. Nice bike!


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Cute bike. Is it pink too? So I guess you're carrying groceries from Traders with that rack?


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

pure sex...


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Brilliant!!


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

AWESOME.... I am contemplating "upgrading my fixie and that is insperational..


----------

